# Poll: What does your golden watch on TV?



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Moved to an actual poll thread. Sorry! Cubbysan, come back & post on the right one!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady loves watching any movies with dogs: the Buddies and AirBud movies, and Beethoven movies.


----------

